# Powerhead Or No?



## gpmotox (Feb 14, 2014)

So ive been watching some videos and lookin at some piramha setups, most seem to have powerheads.. My question is, my 4 baby rbp's are in a 30 gallon (theyre only 2.5 inches long) should i have a power head? If so how big? And where should it be located in the tank? I know it should be on a side panel but on top or on bottom of panel? Thanks in advance. Thanks again for i.ding my babys for me as well


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I would suggest finding a bigger tank first, even a 55 is a step up... reds grow quickly, and in the next few months will be twice that size and prob eating eachother over territory.

As for a powerhead, I use two or three in my tanks + the return of the sump. Only real way I could compare or break it down for you is: My display is 120gal, I have 1200 gph from the sump, and 2 2000 gph powerheads. That is approx 5200gph, or 43.33 turnovers per hour of the display. It would be the equivalent to you placing a 1300gph powerhead in your tank or something like a Maxijet 1200 or a Hydor Koralia 1150.

I try to keep a clockwise or counterclockwise flow in the tank to exercise the fish, and keep waste suspended until the filter gets it. You can play around with the placement, but basically on the end panels towards the top or bottom.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Ægir said:


> I would suggest finding a bigger tank first, even a 55 is a step up... reds grow quickly, and in the next few months will be twice that size and prob eating eachother over territory.
> I love the way he simplifies it -->
> As for a powerhead, I use two or three in my tanks + the return of the sump. : My display is 120gal, I have 1200 gph from the sump, and 2 2000 gph powerheads. I love this part---> That i*Only real way I could compare or break it down for you is*s approx 5200gph, or 43.33 turnovers per hour of the display. It would be the equivalent to you placing a 1300gph powerhead in your tank or something like a Maxijet 1200 or a Hydor Koralia 1150.
> 
> I try to keep a clockwise or counterclockwise flow in the tank to exercise the fish, and keep waste suspended until the filter gets it. You can play around with the placement, but basically on the end panels towards the top or bottom.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Only one way to compare apples to oranges... MATH!


----------



## gpmotox (Feb 14, 2014)

Ægir said:


> I would suggest finding a bigger tank first, even a 55 is a step up... reds grow quickly, and in the next few months will be twice that size and prob eating eachother over territory.
> 
> As for a powerhead, I use two or three in my tanks + the return of the sump. Only real way I could compare or break it down for you is: My display is 120gal, I have 1200 gph from the sump, and 2 2000 gph powerheads. That is approx 5200gph, or 43.33 turnovers per hour of the display. It would be the equivalent to you placing a 1300gph powerhead in your tank or something like a Maxijet 1200 or a Hydor Koralia 1150.
> 
> I try to keep a clockwise or counterclockwise flow in the tank to exercise the fish, and keep waste suspended until the filter gets it. You can play around with the placement, but basically on the end panels towards the top or bottom.


Yeah i have 2 55 gallon tanks that are in the works, i have everything to setup im just building my sumps right now then ill setup and cycle. This small tank is just super temperary. Piranhas wer deffinatly a spur of the moment thing cuz i felt bad for them so i bought 2 then went back amd bought the rest lol thanks for the quick little run down! Greatly appreciated man


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I've used them mostly for distribution of heat within the tank, however I have never used a extremely powerfull power head.


----------

